# Have boat, all gear, just need some crew.



## muzzyman431

I have a hard time getting my normal friends getting hall passes to go out or there always broke. I would like to find some folks who would like to split gas and bait just to have some fellowship and not have to go out by myself so much. I keep my boat and camper in orange beach. And mostly fish out of perdido pass out and have caught lots of snapper triggers this year. I would love to find some places in Pensacola, Navarre destin area to launch and fish with some promising new numbers I have recently loaded in the okaloosa waters. If interested please let me know and I will foot the bill on the first trip just for someone helping me find places to launch and safe passage through the areas or to the gulf. I also build custom fishing rods and have deep drop, good trolling rods and spinning gear. Thanks for any feedback guys. My first post on here and I love reading yalls forums.


----------



## submariner

Nice first post. You should get a lot of response. Nice looking boat. What do you have for an engine? Might want to include a little detail about when you normally go- weekend, week days ect.


----------



## AndyS

The only launch in Navarre is sound side .... so you'd have to boat it to P'Cola or Destin pass anyway to get to the GOM. 

In P'cola I generally like to use the new Mahogany Mill ramp https://public.myfwc.com/le/boatram...ES55577CD&Name=Mahogany+Mill+Public+Boat+Ramp .... or Bayou Texar in the alternative. If you have access to the Naval base that's the closest to the pass and will save you some gas running across the bay.

Do you fish mostly weekends or during the week.

Where from in Alabama are ya?


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Welcome to the Forum Muzzyman431! Ill send you a PM with my info, Im always looking for new fishing partners, if you dive thatll make it even sweeter!


----------



## muzzyman431

Thanks for the response guys. I'm from Gardendale Al. Just north of bham. I and the family go mostly on weekends ususaly every weekend to fish camp. They just enjoy riding around and inshore fishing, or hanging out at the beach while I go fish early mornings thru mid day. 
Boat has a yami 150 4 stroke. I have been out 50 or so miles with it out of perdido pass. The only thing I'm lacking is fuel capacity to go further. So I usually jump on my old man's 32' century with duel 200's and 200 gallon tank but he never likes to go far and only fishes for the elusive endangered red snapper lol. 
I will be going down to fish camp May the 6-7-8 for snapper season. Hopefully weather will be good. But if someone is wanting to go before then just shoot me a line, and weather willing we will drop lines.


----------



## WhyMe

Welcome to the forum. 
Whyme


----------



## muzzyman431

Last weekend, 21 miles out. Water temp 68° 2-3' windy


----------



## WV Boy

If you have an open seat this weekend, I'd be happy to fill it. I have my own gear and am more than willing to split gas, bait and cleanup afterwards.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Welcome to the forum. I sold my gulf boat awhile back but I kept my numbers book and all my gear. My numbers are mostly out of Pensacola and Perdido pass. Will be more than happy to split cost and we can even fish my numbers if you want. Give me a shout if you're interested.


----------



## zodiac470

I just retired from the Marine Corps and will be back in the area in two weeks. I'll have access to Sherman Cove on board NAS Pensacola, and I have an F-350 diesel. I've been stuck in AZ for the last five years so I'm itching to go fishing!


----------



## justme0987

*Will be happy to join*

Please let me know when are you planning to go, I will be happy to join
I have my own gears, I will split all the costs and work (including cleaning after the trip)
Thanks

Andy


----------



## reel jewell

I fish out of Destin...have the same problem getting crew on days I have off. Perhaps we can fish together sometime or run out together. It seems safer and I'm more willing to go out further with 2 boats together.


----------



## FishOn101

Welcome to PFF, Retired squid here, access to Shermans Cove, willing to split fuel, bait and help cleanup. Give me a heads up anytime.:singing:


----------



## fishnutz

reel jewell said:


> I fish out of Destin...have the same problem getting crew on days I have off. Perhaps we can fish together sometime or run out together. It seems safer and I'm more willing to go out further with 2 boats together.


I am new to the area, have logged many hours fishing the Chesapeake Bay anf mid-atlantic canyons. If you ever need someone to go fishing an split costs feel free to send me a message.

Thanks,

Donny:thumbsup:


----------



## Starchief13

I'm a total novice, retired, and live on NAS.....should you go out of Sherman Cove with Zodiac470 or FishOn101 I would love to go, help, and learn. 

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## Marine7236

*Ready to Go*

I live just south of you in Helena AL, I can go just about any weekend, have my own license will always have money for gas, bait an ice and help with boat. PM me any week before by Wednesday.


----------



## RockB

If you ever make it down to Panama City and have room on a Sunday let me know. I have a stack of numbers that I got from my wife's cousin when he got out of the charter business.


----------



## realstreet

Sent pm...


----------



## jcasey

Looks like everyone got Punked !


----------



## lobsterman

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMPS.html


----------

